# c'est quoi ce message dans ma console ?



## iManu (14 Novembre 2003)

## Component Manager: attempting to find symbols in a component alias of type (regR/carP/x!bt)

Voila quoi...
C'est un truc récurent, qui ne m'inquiétait pas plus que ça, sauf que ça me plante quand je veux utiliser le debugger de mon environnement Fortran...
Ca semble indépendant (j'ai ce message régulièrement, même quand je ne programme pas).

Une piste quelqu'un ?

Merci


----------



## plumber (19 Novembre 2003)

il y un probleme de setup du shell que tu utilises


----------



## iManu (20 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour ta réponse (je commençais à désespérer...).
Tu peux pas être un peu plus explicite?
Ce message apparait à intervales réguliers sur ma console.
Par contre, quand je lance tcsh, pas de message.
Le set-up de tcsh consiste à sourcer divers fichiers de config:
<font color="blue"> [2:49pm manu ~]% cat .tcshrc 
# init fink 
 source /sw/bin/init.csh
# personalisation de la config
 source ~/tcsh_conf/alias
 source ~/tcsh_conf/geantconf
 source ~/tcsh_conf/environnement
 source ~/tcsh_conf/path
# </font> 
Il se peut que le blème soit dans le fichier d'init fink, mais...
Sinon les autres sont assez standard:
<font color="blue"> [2:57pm manu ~/tcsh_conf]% cat alias
alias ls "ls --color"
## de /usr/share/tcsh/examples/aliases
alias .         'pwd'
alias ..        'cd ..'
alias cd..      'cd ..'
alias cdwd      'cd `pwd`'
alias cwd       'echo $cwd'
alias files     'find \!:1 -type f -print'      # files x =&gt; list files in x
alias ff        'find . -name \!:1 -print'      # ff x =&gt; find file named x
alias line      'sed -n '\''\!:1 p'\'' \!:2'    # line 5 file =&gt; show line 5 of file
alias l         'ls -lg'
alias ll        'ls -lag \!* | more'
alias term      'set noglob; unsetenv TERMCAP; eval `tset -s -I -Q - \!*`'
alias word      'grep \!* /usr/share/dict/web2' # Grep thru dictionary
alias wordcount '(cat \!* | tr -s '\''  .,;:?\!()
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"'\'' '\''\012'\'' |' \
                'cat -n | tail -1 | awk '\''{print $1}'\'')' # Histogram words
if ("$?TERM_PROGRAM" == "Apple_Terminal") then
    alias settermtitle 'echo -n ""'
endif

##
[2:57pm manu ~/tcsh_conf]% </font> 
Le smiley est automatique...
Puis:
 <font color="blue"> [2:57pm manu ~/tcsh_conf]% cat environnement 
# variables globales
 setenv ABSOFT /Applications/Absoft
 setenv PRINTER E6-laser
 setenv HOST E6-TiBook
 setenv DISPLAY :0.0
# autres
#
setenv ENV_SET          # avoid repeat
#umask 022              # files created are -rw-r--r--
# setenv TERM vt100-color
# setenv CVSEDITOR emacs
 set prompt="%{\033[0;32m%}[%{\033[33m%}%t %n %{\033[33m%}%{\033[33m%}%c3%{\033[32m%}]%{\033[0m%}%# "
#
 set autolist
 set complete = enhance
#

[2:59pm manu ~/tcsh_conf]%  </font> 
 et...
<font color="blue"> [2:59pm manu ~/tcsh_conf]% cat geantconf 
##### Geant4 general setting ####
setenv G4INSTALL /Users/manu/projets/Geant/geant4.5.1.p01

########### root config #############
setenv ROOTSYS  /Users/manu/projets/root

if ( ! $?DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH ) then
 setenv DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH "$ROOTSYS/lib"
else
 setenv DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH "$DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH":"$ROOTSYS/lib"
endif

if ( ! $?LD_LIBRARY_PATH ) then
 setenv LD_LIBRARY_PATH "$ROOTSYS/lib"
else
 setenv LD_LIBRARY_PATH "$LD_LIBRARY_PATH":"$ROOTSYS/lib"
endif
#  voir aussi le fichier path

########### Gate config #############
#setenv G4UI_USE_ROOT 1
#setenv G4UI_VIS_USE 1
#setenv G4VIS_USE 1
#setenv G4ANALYSIS_USE 1
#setenv G4ANALYSIS_USE_FILE 1
#setenv G4ANALYSIS_USE_ROOT 1
#setenv G4ANALYSIS_USE_ROOT_PLOTTER 1
setenv CVS_RSH ssh
#setenv CVSROOT :ext:mbardies@iphepet1.unil.ch:/home/gate/cvs
 setenv CVSROOT :ext:mbardies@lphe1pet1.epfl.ch:/home/gate/cvs
########### G4 compil #############
setenv G4NO_OPTIMIZE 1
setenv MACOSX_DEPLOYMENT_TARGET 10.2
#
[2:59pm manu ~/tcsh_conf]%  </font> 
... et pour finir :
 <font color="blue"> [DING! manu ~/tcsh_conf]% cat path 
# Les autres paths
 set path = ( $ROOTSYS/bin $path )
 set path = ( $ROOTSYS/include/root $path )
 set path = ( $ABSOFT/bin $path ) 
 set path = ( /usr/local $path ) 
 set path = ( /Users/manu/Documents/UnixPerso/scripts $path ) 
#
# voir aussi dans geantconf
[3:00pm manu ~/tcsh_conf]% 
 </font> 

Donc, à moins que ce soit un souci lié à Fink (et je vais poser la question au forum) je vois pas...
T'as des pistes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## Thierry6 (20 Novembre 2003)

si c'était Fink, d'autres personnes l'auraient ?
pour savoir dans lequel des autres fichiers de config le problème est, tu peux mettre un # devant toutes les lignes sauf une et relancer le shell. En 4 coups tu trouveras...


----------



## iManu (20 Novembre 2003)

En fait j'ai reçu une réponse indirecte (forum Absoft, car ça se manifestait aussi sur la fenêtre principale de l'application):
 <font color="blue"> It's basically harmless, but it is easy to get rid of the message.
Remove this directory (or move it aside somewhere):
/Library/QuickTime/Toast Video CD Support.qtx

It's a common problem caused by Toast. It is safe to delete it (unless 
you really want to have Video CD support in Toast!).  </font> 

Voilou... ça semble marcher...

Merci quand même


----------

